# برنامج زمني بواسطة بريمافيرا 6



## uth82 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هنا برنامج زمني لاعمال الهيكل لفندق الغاردينيا في سوريا 
لكن للاسف بصيغة PDF 
لعله يكون مفيد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/172876419/42128cfb/Primavera_Plan_of_Gardenia_hot.html


----------



## sewem (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## محمود محمد عطا (27 فبراير 2010)

مطلوب نسخة برنامج بريمفيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود محمد عطا (27 فبراير 2010)

ارغب فى الحصول على نسخة برنامج بريمافيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المدني السوري (1 مارس 2010)

محمود محمد عطا قال:


> ارغب فى الحصول على نسخة برنامج بريمافيرا وجزاكم الله خيرا



حدد أي اصدار أخي الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hany_kortoba (24 أغسطس 2010)

ولماذا للاسف 
نحن نشكرك على مجهودك ورغبتك فى نشر العلوم
هل يمكن لاحد المحترفين شرح كيف يمكننى الطباعة من برنامج بريمافيرا 6 بطريقة​p d f​


----------



## The friend (25 أغسطس 2010)

جاري التحميل ومشكوور مقدما


----------



## sameh79 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## ahmedafatah (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ن حباشى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعما اخى الكريم


----------



## عطيةحسن (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود لو سمحتوا ممكن حد يعيد عرضه مرة تانية


----------



## م/ نجم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أتمني تحميل الملف مرة أخري , ويجزيك الله عنا كل خير​


----------

